# Fitting out my Ape



## beanaround (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a couple of queries and i would appreciate a little advice or help please?

I have recently purchased a Piaggio Ape 50. It already has the polished steel insert and power supply fitted with an inverter.... I am about to purchase a Fracino Group 2 machine and water tank to finish off.

However, the advice i need is firstly any recommendations for water tank or supplier?

Also how easy it to connect the machine? Is it quite a simple task for a plumber? Also are there any other parts that i will need to connect the machine to the water supply so it works?

Any advice would be appreciated... Thanks for taking your time to read my message.

Regards....


----------



## koffie (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi - a few companies sell parts for fitting out coffee carts, coffeehit.co.uk do all the stuff but at 'espresso machine' prices. The parts are all straight out of a caravan/campervan though, and are available for less if you look. We picked up a shurflo pump for £47 compared to £120 on coffeehit. The plumbing and hosing for each machine will be slightly different but it generally isn't expensive. You should probably have room for a 70Litre Fiamma water tank in your Ape - these aren't that expensive either - take a trip to your local camping/caravan accessories shop.

To connect up your machine you'll need a water tank, a water pump (shurflo) and hosepipe to link everything up to the machine. You might also want an accumulator as well - don't know how useful they are and we didnt bother with one. We used standard 3/4inch (I think) blue piping and hoseclips to connect everything - but you can also uses braided piping and adaptors.

Hope this helps a bit,


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi beanaround,

I have a Fracino Contempo dual fuel in my Ape. The plumbing side of it is pretty straightforward but if you are installing a dual fuel machine - I would get the connections for the gas checked over by someone who knows what they are doing (pref Corgi registered) It'll only take them a short time to check but definitely worth it! Shurflo pump is brilliant -doesn't break like the impeller pumps (Fracino pumps are this type) when it gets really cold in winter. Coffeehit are a bit more expensive but have a lot of good advice if you need it. If you are stuck with anything (or want a good deal on a new dual fuel machine) give me a shout!

all the best

Andy


----------

